# C. longicauda



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Finally bloomed. big flower - about 7" tall - maybe a little more.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice one man.  Yeah, it's a really tall flower. I remember the first time mine bloomed...it just kept growing and growing.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Guess its called longicauda for a reason!


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Sweet!

Mine's looking pretty much like your plant too, but no bud yet. 

My plant growing submerged looks better than my emersed and it had me wondering what the heck I was doing wrong. Guess I was worrying for naught.

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

My plant was looking pretty strong - it deteriorated rapidly as the flower grew larger. I'm guessing the flower canabalized the leaves for some nutrient it needed.


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Wow really nice.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

awesome flower man, is that a peat pot your using? I was considering getting some of those for my crypts


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

jazzlvr123 said:


> awesome flower man, is that a peat pot your using? I was considering getting some of those for my crypts


They are just the regular coir fiber pots like you get at the hydroponics store. The peat pots would work just as well though.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

okay cool thanks Aaron- Btw ill probably be trimming my rotala Mex in a couple days so look for my pm


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello Ghanzanfar,

from which strain/locality is this plant?


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Kai - got this from you. aquarium strain.


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Hello Ghazanfar, nice to see you finally got it.


----------

